# Hemipenes and sperm...



## kim86 (Apr 27, 2013)

Tybalt, my almost 1 year old b&w Argentine, has kind of grown up as of lately. Whenever he poops, his hemipenes come out and release sperm, as well as when he pees. A whole lot of sperm. I never noticed this before, and well, it's kinda gross having your tegu randomly jizz all over your bed and then hide like he's ashamed of his wet dreams. Pee and poo is one thing, but I'm wondering if this sperm thing will pass when the season changes, or if he's always gonna shoot a load when he defecates? Haha... thanks for any help


----------



## bfb345 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sorry about your bed lol Not really sure about this Chubbs has never done this


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 27, 2013)

_Practically every time, it's not a seasonal thing._


----------



## kim86 (Apr 27, 2013)

Yaaay, haha. I'm glad he's maturing and becoming a man, but boy... that's a lot of funk comin' out of his junk!


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 27, 2013)

Ya sorry to say he will about 95% of the time do this. when my midgard does this they are huge and long and nasty


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 29, 2013)

Well if you have one like Charlie, he'll turn around and eat it so you don't have to look at it.


----------



## bfb345 (Apr 29, 2013)

thats wrong


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 29, 2013)

Awww charlie....eww


----------



## chitodadon (Apr 29, 2013)

Yea godzilla started at 5 months

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## kim86 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hahaha. So bad, so gross.


----------



## reptastic (Apr 29, 2013)

You know I cant recall seeing them this year but last year there was so many lol,


----------



## bfb345 (Apr 29, 2013)

OH i just cant wait until Chubbs comes of age lol............... OH WAIT YES I CAN he could stay in tune with his inner child sexually but he needs to be mature acting lol


----------



## misterpc23 (Nov 5, 2013)

Lmfao i wish i Had known this bit of info before purchasing a tegu! Now i am really hoping its a chick


----------



## Largelizards (Aug 2, 2019)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _Practically every time, it's not a seasonal thing._


I’ve noticed this exact same scenario with my gu, same age, I’ve been noticing hemipenes come out when he poops, and this is a white spermlike discharge at the end. I was nervous it was a sign of constipation, or something worse, but u r saying it’s normal and will continue?


----------

